# Water



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

Got a chance to shoot and decided to experiment some. These are heavily corrected as you can tell. Unfortunately I had to have Walmart develop the film (yes I said film...) and everything turned out extremely faded and blah...So feel free to comment, good or bad :eeps:

Keep in mind that I am not totally satisfied with some of these...they're just works in progress


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

I like this


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

jcatral14 said:


> I like this


Any particular reason?


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Its all been done before. But they turned out nice. Please dont take offense. I mean nothing by it! Thats the best part about digital photography. You can view you shots right away and you need need to worry about wasting film. Where were these taken?


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

249902-R1-19-19-stamped-burned.jpg That ones my favorite. Looks like somethings in the water


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

The Otherside said:


> Its all been done before. But they turned out nice. Please dont take offense. I mean nothing by it! Thats the best part about digital photography. You can view you shots right away and you need need to worry about wasting film. Where were these taken?


These were taken on the Stones River in my town. No offense taken I was just practicing because I haven't shot in a few years.

As I have said before the reason I went with film was because I enjoy the work in the darkroom. But before I go to the darkroom I wanted to make sure I was shooting correctly. After this shoot I realized I need to practice a bit more to get my lighting correct.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

I wish there was stuff like that to photograph here in Iraq. Lol. There is NOTHING to take pictures of. I miss the darkroom. I wouldnt mind working with film again.


----------



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

What kind of camera/film did you use?


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

BryanR said:


> What kind of camera/film did you use?


Its a used Nikon N75. The film was Kodak B&W 400CN, I will never use it again. The quality wasn't too bad but you have to process it in color developer. It was the only film I could find on short notice.

You know what a good B&W film is? I'm looking at getting some Kodak 400TMax in large supply.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

chadi said:


> Any particular reason?


I can't really say. I just like it


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Woah, those are nice...in black and white too :thumbup:


----------



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

chadi said:


> Its a used Nikon N75. The film was Kodak B&W 400CN, I will never use it again. The quality wasn't too bad but you have to process it in color developer. It was the only film I could find on short notice.
> 
> You know what a good B&W film is? I'm looking at getting some Kodak 400TMax in large supply.


A buddie of mine shoots on alot of older expired film. Not sure if you can get your hands on it but it looks great.

EFKE KB 21 B&W Print Film (expired 4/1977)
EFKE KB 21 Black and White Negative Film (expired 4/1977)

You can find Kodak 400TMax on ebay in large supply.


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

BryanR said:


> A buddie of mine shoots on alot of older expired film. Not sure if you can get your hands on it but it looks great.
> 
> EFKE KB 21 B&W Print Film (expired 4/1977)
> EFKE KB 21 Black and White Negative Film (expired 4/1977)
> ...


Cool thanks! Does he process the negatives himself? If so which chemicals and times? If you can get the info that is.


----------



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

chadi said:


> Cool thanks! Does he process the negatives himself? If so which chemicals and times? If you can get the info that is.


Ive never got into developing film my self. He did it years ago in the 90's he just sends out his film now. Here are a few places we use:

Color 35mm Develop, Prints from Target
They will also scan to a disc for you
(Ask for BASIC package)

or

Color 35mm Develop, Prints from Clark (Mail Order)
The CHEAPEST way to go. For a buck extra a roll they'll scan and post your pictures to your Clark account on-line.

or

Dwayne's Photo (Mail Order)
A little more expensive than the above two but will do ODDBALL film like B&W, 110 film, 126 film.


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

Took some more of the same place with my iPhone the other morning. We've had a lot of rain here lately and the falls were roaring. Pics aren't great with the iPhone quality and it was about 35 degrees out so I was a bit cold.


----------

